
Systemd isn't safe to run anywhere - stargrave
https://unixsheikh.com/articles/systemd-isnt-safe-to-run-anywhere.html
======
abjKT26nO8
I read a couple posts about systemd on this blog the first time the "Why you
should migrate everything from Linux to BSD" article showed up on HN. Reading
these articles made a bad impression on me about systemd. However, then I
followed the links to the mailing lists and found the picture the author
painted exaggerated and at times inaccurate.

I, for one, am happy that there finally emerges a common (across Linux
distros) "system layer" that applications can depend on. POSIX is often not
enough.

------
jammygit
If systemd is as bad as people say, why did every major distro adopt it?

Honestly, it has been so dramatic to read about this - why did it go through
almost everywhere if there are such concerns? Are the concerns unfounded?

~~~
RL_Quine
Just because people are adding it to things doesn’t mean it’s any good. Most
distros pipe all of their audio over TCP for absolutely no good reason too,
also at the hands of Pottering.

~~~
jammygit
I recently read that sending audio over tcp was untenable and that Udp was the
only way to go (at least for streaming)

~~~
RL_Quine
Tell that to Pulse Audio.

------
amluto
This article is a rant with essentially no content. Why is it here?

